

Powering Down Google Reader - steveklabnik
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2013/03/powering-down-google-reader.html

======
JoshTriplett
> There are two simple reasons for this: usage of Google Reader has declined,
> and as a company we’re pouring all of our energy into fewer products. We
> think that kind of focus will make for a better user experience.

Google Reader seems like one of the most direct bits of attention-grabbing
competition to Google Plus.

I suspect they already have a long-term plan in place to sunset Blogger in
favor of Plus as well.

------
vacipr
Ongoing discussion -> <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5371725>

------
hdra
any _real_ alternatives suggestion? I don't care for fancy magazine like
interface or anything, I just want to be able to quickly scan for news, click
on one that I am interested in, and mark everything else as read. also, fast.

~~~
ohjeez
[http://www.gizmag.com/best-google-reader-
alternatives-2013/2...](http://www.gizmag.com/best-google-reader-
alternatives-2013/26643/)

